# Chipotle & Spinach Mushrooms



## SharonT (Jul 24, 2006)

Chipotle & Spinach Mushrooms
6 miniature Portobello mushrooms
1 package frozen chopped spinach
1 cup (packed) finely shredded pepper jack cheese
½ cup panko crumbs
1 egg, beaten
2 chipotle peppers and 1 tsp. sauce (from can of chipotles en adobo) 
1 stick butter (divided)
½ teaspoon salt
Thaw and drain the spinach well.  Squeeze out all excess moisture.  Mix together well spinach, cheese, panko crumbs, beaten egg, chopped chipotles and ¼ cup melted butter.  Remove stems from mushrooms and stuff with the spinach mixture.  Brush additional melted butter on top.  Bake at 350º for about 15 minutes.  Brush again with butter at end before serving.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

miniature portobellos?  I thought those things were monsters by default.

This looks good, though, Sharon.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 24, 2006)

I *think *that's what the local supermarket labeled them!  They looked exactly like the big ones.  They seemed to be a little firmer than the larger ones - they were very good for holding a stuffing.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 24, 2006)

I usually think of portos as a substitute for meat because they are so. well, splendid in their texture and size.  Again, I think you have a winner here.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2006)

Although I've never seen them actually labeled as "miniature", I have seen the Portabellos in plastic packages in much smaller sizes than the loose ones usually are.


----------



## amber (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds good Sharon. I'll definately be making these.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 24, 2006)

They really are very pretty to look at, too, with the dark red and dark green


----------



## QSis (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks wonderful, Sharon! 

Copied and saved!

Lee


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 25, 2006)

Good recipe that one, Sharon! 

Someone once told me "mini" portobellos were called Crimini mushrooms. Any truth in that?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2006)

baby bellas or cremini/crimini, as they are often sold, are immature portobello shrooms.

i know you are, but what am i? 

are we there yet?

this car smells. 

stop touching me, mom!

ooh, look. you're a fungus.


----------

